# Dressing In a More Feminine Way



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never dressed in a very feminine way, but sometimes I want to, especially in the Summer, where it kills me to be dressing jeans and sneakers. So I'm asking for tips and sites where I can buy cheap and fresh female clothing, especially long dresses.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear Aya.

Depending on what you look like in real life and depending on what type of style you like, different pages come to my mind.
I'm danish, so most of the pages might be from europa, which means sending stuff to america or asia will require time.

Summer dresses | Women's Holiday Dresses | ASOS
a lot of bright colors and soft dresses. Not a lot of "dauntless" dresses, black rough dresses.

Summer Dresses | New Collection 2014 on ZALANDO.CO.UK
One of the biggest sites in Denmark, Sweden and Norway.
The great thing about this one is the possibility of picking different types of dresses.
Casual, Denim, knitted, jersey, shirt. 

Summer dresses | Holiday clothes | Holiday Shop at Boohoo.com
This is the last one I know of. It isn't really an exact dress shop, but more of a holidayshop, with everything you'd like for your warm holidays. Sunglasses, shoes, shirts, bikinies, dresses etc.

I hope you would be capable of using some of it even though I'm a boy with not that much experience on this part of life.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

That's my summer outfit. l think it can be plenty feminine lol. l've only know a few women who were summer dresses regularly.

However, l don't wear baggy t shirts, and they'd make me feel more hot, if anything. l wear fitted Wet Seal shirts for teenagers :blushed:

IDK, maybe when shopping just go for things you really like, l've traditionally been attracted to semi-funky things that are still girlish, and certain stores will cater to that look more. 

H&M has good accessories,(sometimes) good basics and all kinds of different bags on sale but the clothing style and fit is so inconsistent l won't like anything there for a year and suddenly shop only there for 6 months.


Perhaps a simple, toned down outfit that fits you in a way you like, with one item that is very feminine like a bag or shoes.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

H&M is good and [relatively] cheap. ASOS. Accessorizing is key and make sure they match your shoes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

MakuYuen said:


> Dear Aya.
> 
> Depending on what you look like in real life and depending on what type of style you like, different pages come to my mind.
> I'm danish, so most of the pages might be from europa, which means sending stuff to america or asia will require time.
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

I was looking for long dresses, at knee level or lower and somewhat elegant but light.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I shop online or at H&M mostly....I think the best dress I got (which I basically only wear if it feels so hot the world will end) I got from H&M.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Depends on where you live, mate.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Be careful not to go out 'half naked' which means anything shorter than knee length with no sleeves though. It may give strangers the impression you're a piece of meat, which is not good.



_i'm totally being sarcastic._


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Depends on where you live, mate.


Europe, mate. Portugal to be exact.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Be careful not to go out 'half naked' which means anything shorter than knee length with no sleeves though. It may give strangers the impression you're a piece of meat, which is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> _i'm totally being sarcastic._


I don't like dresses like that but it's personal taste not the fact that I want attract attention. It's +35ºC here. It would be logical to use something like that due to the heat, tho.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Personally I love Maxi Dresses. All my favorite ones are floor length and they are super comfy. I don't know what stores you have in Portugal, but seriously...speaking as someone who loves comfort and lives in a place hotter than hell, Maxi Dresses are where it's at!


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Maxi Dresses, Cheap Dresses, Cocktail Dress, Party Dress, Mini Dress, Sexy Prom Dress
this store sells a lot of hoochi-stripper stuff, but they have some nice long dresses


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I've never dressed in a very feminine way, but sometimes I want to, especially in the Summer, where it kills me to be dressing jeans and sneakers. So I'm asking for tips and sites where I can buy cheap and fresh female clothing, especially long dresses.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is there a reason for this sudden fashion departure?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

This seller on Etsy sells long dresses for a fairly reasonable price (depends how tall you are, though). I've also mostly dressed in trousers etc. but sometimes it's so warm dresses are the best way forward.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/vivianfabric?section_id=15049118&page=1


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Is there a reason for this sudden fashion departure?


Summer.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys! I really like what you gave me, but I found myself finding a little too expensive for what I can buy at the moment, especially when it has ports (which usually make everything much more expensive).

I did found this site Cheap Maxi Dresses - Black, White, Petite, Sexy Maxi Dresses For Women With Cheap Wholesale Prices Online Sale anyone knows it?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Summer.


Is this the first Summer you have experienced? Something has changed other than the season. You are suddenly wanting to portray a more feminine image. That indicates a change in you.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Is this the first Summer you have experienced? Something has changed other than the season. You are suddenly wanting to portray a more feminine image. That indicates a change in you.


No. I just don't have dresses that fit me anymore. I usually am forced to wear them because the summer is very harsh, but go back to jeans and t-shirts as soon as I can.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> No. I just don't have dresses that fit me anymore. I usually am forced to wear them because the summer is very harsh, but go back to jeans and t-shirts as soon as I can.


Okay, that makes sense. I apologize for asking for more details, but I was having difficulties understanding the problem. Of course, I'm a guy, and I prefer to wear jeans and tee-shirts even in the high heat of a Las Vegas Summer. Comfortable and practical. I only dress up when my wife threatens me with violence (she's such a tease).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay, that makes sense. I apologize for asking for more details, but I was having difficulties understanding the problem. Of course, I'm a guy, and I prefer to wear jeans and tee-shirts even in the high heat of a Las Vegas Summer. Comfortable and practical. I only dress up when my wife threatens me with violence (she's such a tease).


It's very dry in here and a few days we had 40ºC and we're not even in the pick of Summer. It's gonna be a though Summer. I need light fresh clothes to use.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

you can always pick softer muted colors or lighter fabric (pastels or floral) to add feminity into your style. do what feels comfortable for you

long beach dresses or trousers and a cute girly top'(tang top, flowy blouses, halter top)

shorts and peasant blouse
or you can always go classic with a white shirt and jeans but just wear flowery bracelet or necklaces
long beach skirt with tang top/halter top

flip flops or strappy sandals 

YESSTYLE: Asian Fashion (Korean Fashion, Japanese Fashion, Taiwanese Fashion) – Buy Online with Free Shipping on orders over $25
Maxi Dresses, Long Dresses for Juniors at LuLus.com
Ladies | Dresses | H&M PT


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's very dry in here and a few days we had 40ºC and we're not even in the pick of Summer. It's gonna be a though Summer. I need light fresh clothes to use.



That sounds very much like the desert weather we have most of the summer. We're expecting highs around 40°C with lows in 20°C range, this week. Hardly any humidity. I still prefer jeans and tee-shirts, and I stay inside during the hottest part of the day whenever possible. It's really easy to get sun poisoning, or heat stroke, in the desert.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> That sounds very much like the desert weather we have most of the summer. We're expecting highs around 40°C with lows in 20°C range, this week. Hardly any humidity. I still prefer jeans and tee-shirts, and I stay inside during the hottest part of the day whenever possible. It's really easy to get sun poisoning, or heat stroke, in the desert.


It's not far but we aren't a desert yet.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's not far but we aren't a desert yet.


 @baroque just joined up, her native language is Portuguese. I thought she might like to have someone familiar to show her around.


----------



## Effy (Feb 23, 2014)

What's your body shape, height and colouring? What kind of clothes do you wear currently?

The best thing to do is to look online (Google images, Pinterest, Tumblr) for images of outfits that you like, dissect what you like about them, and then search for similar items you can buy. Work out what _you_ like first and then you'll find things you'll feel comfortable in.

As for where to buy them - where do you usually buy clothes? If you're set on buying things online, better to go for the websites of chains you commonly visit in person. The problem with all these minor unknown stockists is you can't trust their refund/return policy.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_baroque_ just joined up, her native language is Portuguese. I thought she might like to have someone familiar to show her around.


I was have seen the mentionings and I have told her I'm here if she needs anything! Thanks for directing me to her, I'm always happy to help!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Effy said:


> What's your body shape, height and colouring? What kind of clothes do you wear currently?


I'm not sure about my body shape. I don't have big breasts, but I do have wide hips. I'm 1,62m and weight 57kgs. I usually use jeans and t-shirts.



> As for where to buy them - where do you usually buy clothes?


I usually don't buy clothes in my home town. There is very few stores so there few things I like that I can find, so I have to go outside, but here's a list of stores I usually go to when I need clothes (take in consideration that I like 100kms away from any of them):
Desigual
Bershka
H&M
New Yorker
Pull & Bear (this is the only one that exists in my home town)
Primark


I would like to wear something between these lines:


----------



## Cafeteira (Sep 3, 2013)

I have the same problem, especially because I'm overweight and was bullied because of it. I always wear somthing very casual, and take ages to decide what to wear for a special occasion.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

edit: just saw your most current reply...

Have you tried Urban Outfitters and Asos?


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Girl, you have great taste in dresses! I don't know if they're too expensive but Hell Bunny do a budget rockabilly/retro-inspired line. I think they're mostly stocked online because it's such a niche thing, but I bought my dress from a brick-and-mortar store. 



Aya the Whaler said:


> I'm not sure about my body shape. I don't have big breasts, but I do have wide hips. I'm 1,62m and weight 57kgs. I usually use jeans and t-shirts.


This might be worth taking a look at! I felt a lot more confident when I started looking into clothes for my body type. Well not really "clothes" because that can mean anything, but colours and lines and fabrics and how to accessorise. I used to hide my body in jeans and t-shirts when I was younger and never really thought much about it until I started going to formal events, when shop assistants started picking out everything I thought I'd never be pretty enough to wear, and people actually complimented me on the outfits. 

Having said that, 3/4 length denim pants might not be out of the question! They can be perfectly feminine with a cute shirt and maybe a flower in your hair.

Also, do you have any second hand stores in your area? They're mostly full of misses but I've gotten a couple of hits there too.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ElliCat said:


> Girl, you have great taste in dresses! I don't know if they're too expensive but Hell Bunny do a budget rockabilly/retro-inspired line. I think they're mostly stocked online because it's such a niche thing, but I bought my dress from a brick-and-mortar store.


Thank you! Since I couldn't get a job yet so I guess I'll ask for help to buy one of these, I really like this one Hell Bunny Blue Judy 50's Dress - 50's Dress - Hell Bunny Dresses



> This might be worth taking a look at! I felt a lot more confident when I started looking into clothes for my body type.


I'm not sure about my body type. A? Hourglass?



> I used to hide my body in jeans and t-shirts when I was younger and never really thought much about it until I started going to formal events, when shop assistants started picking out everything I thought I'd never be pretty enough to wear, and people actually complimented me on the outfits.


I really don't have that, I really just don't want to feel as hot during the Summer without having to use the ugly plain dresses everyone does.



> Also, do you have any second hand stores in your area? They're mostly full of misses but I've gotten a couple of hits there too.


Not really.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Thank you! Since I couldn't get a job yet so I guess I'll ask for help to buy one of these, I really like this one Hell Bunny Blue Judy 50's Dress - 50's Dress - Hell Bunny Dresses


That's really cute! I know the pain.... do you have a birthday or something coming up? Even an early Christmas present? XD



> I'm not sure about my body type. A? Hourglass?


Are your shoulders roughly the same width as your hips? Do you tend to put weight on equally up top (boobs, upper arms) and down the bottom (butt, thighs)? 

If you have a measuring tape (or even a long ribbon/string and a ruler) you could try measuring your bust, waist and hips. Technically an hourglass is supposed to be around 10 inches smaller than bust and hips. I think at the moment I only have an 8 inch difference but I know that when I gain weight it's a bigger difference, so I dress for an hourglass figure and it seems to work. 

Either way I think you'd be pretty safe with the style you've picked out - I think they recommend A line skirts for a triangle/A shape, which are pretty traditional, and the most important thing with an hourglass figure is to cinch the waist, which this dress does.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ElliCat said:


> That's really cute! I know the pain.... do you have a birthday or something coming up? Even an early Christmas present? XD
> 
> 
> Are your shoulders roughly the same width as your hips? Do you tend to put weight on equally up top (boobs, upper arms) and down the bottom (butt, thighs)?
> ...


My birthday is in December and I got myself a Samus (Metroid) figure for that time.

I think my shoulders are a bit bigger than my hips and my hips are a bit bigger than my breasts... That's why I'm not really sure about my figure.


----------



## Sweetness394 (Jan 26, 2014)

dailylook.com has some nice things, H&M and ASOS have been said. I've heard some good things about romway but never shopped there personally. Forever21 has things but don't be surprised if the quality is hit or miss. And honestly just going my local shops is really nice because then people will be less likely to be wearing your outfit/clothes (if that kind of thing matters to you). Oh and GoJane.com (some things are super club wear but there are some more chill/cute things on there and they have nice sales).


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey, hey, let me tell you a secret here. You want cheap clothes, but with a good quality and design right? Look no further other than UNIQLO!

Since it's a Japanese brand, a lot of people in Japan wear dresses like you described (they're very feminine as in cute).

Women's Dresses | UNIQLO


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> Hey, hey, let me tell you a secret here. You want cheap clothes, but with a good quality and design right? Look no further other than UNIQLO!
> 
> Since it's a Japanese brand, a lot of people in Japan wear dresses like you described (they're very feminine as in cute).
> 
> Women's Dresses | UNIQLO


I don't exactly want to be cute because I'm already cute by nature but I'll give it a try.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Modcloth.com has great sales sometimes. This looks like it might be your style: Yesteryear's Finest Dress | Mod Retro Vintage Dresses | ModCloth.com


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't exactly want to be cute because I'm already cute by nature but I'll give it a try.


I'm sorry, let me rephrase that. You would look even cuter 

Well Uniqlo's been my brand of choice ever since I came to Japan. It's definitely worth a try though.

And that is all your cuteness


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

thatdennis said:


> I'm sorry, let me rephrase that. You would look even cuter
> 
> Well Uniqlo's been my brand of choice ever since I came to Japan. It's definitely worth a try though.
> 
> And that is all your cuteness


Even cuter? That can be an overload.

I'll take a look at it once I get home, thank you!


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Even cuter? That can be an overload.
> 
> I'll take a look at it once I get home, thank you!


Yep just add a dress there and it's perfect!


----------

